# New vs old rio redfish line



## GG34 (May 2, 2014)

The fly shop that I bought my rio redfish line at is sending me a replacement line after the old one fell apart after a couple months. They are sending me the updated rio summer redfish line. Anybody know what they changed? I heard it was lighter which would be good because I didn't like the old redfish line. It seemed way too heavy.


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

Not sure the actual difference but I have the summer redfish which from what I understand is the old line and the new line is the winter redfish. I prefer the summer if that makes a difference


----------



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

Marketing and a different box most likely. Rio likes to do that.

But I generally do like their tapers.


----------



## Bluwave (Nov 3, 2014)

GG34 said:


> The fly shop that I bought my rio redfish line at is sending me a replacement line after the old one fell apart after a couple months. They are sending me the updated rio summer redfish line. Anybody know what they changed? I heard it was lighter which would be good because I didn't like the old redfish line. It seemed way too heavy.


The tapers are the main difference. The head weight on the new one is a little heavier.

*Rio Redfish (old):*
WF8F color Aqua Blue 
Running line length 60.5 ft.
Rear taper length 12 ft.
Body length 13.5 ft.
Front Body 8.5 ft.
Front taper length 4.8 ft.
Tip length 0.5 ft.
Total head length 39.5 ft.
Head Weight 30 ft. 234 gr.
Total length 100 ft.
Tensile strength 25 lb.
Loops front & rear

*Rio Summer Redfish (new):*
WF8F Aqua Blue/Sand
Running line length 53 ft.
Handling Section/Back taper length 13 ft.
Body length 15 ft.
Front Body 9 ft.
Front taper length 6 ft.
Total head length 35.5 ft.
Head Weight 30 ft. 240 gr.
Total length 100 ft.
Tensile strength 25 lb.
Loops front & rear




mtoddsolomon said:


> Not sure the actual difference but I have the summer redfish which from what I understand is the old line and the new line is the winter redfish. I prefer the summer if that makes a difference


The summer redfish and winter redfish lines are in two different categories. The winter redfish line is more aggressive and designed to throw bigger flies.


----------



## GG34 (May 2, 2014)

I just called them and they said the new is lighter. 274 from 290 grains.


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

I was just going off of what I was told in the fly shop not actual data sorry about that. I guess I should clarify, I was told that the summer throws like the old line. I like how it throws.


----------



## GG34 (May 2, 2014)

Yeah no worries. That's good input.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

GG34 said:


> The fly shop that I bought my rio redfish line at is sending me a replacement line after the old one fell apart after a couple months. They are sending me the updated rio summer redfish line. Anybody know what they changed? I heard it was lighter which would be good because I didn't like the old redfish line. It seemed way too heavy.


Hi GG,
Which fly rod brand/model are you casting the Rio redfish line with? Makes a big difference in how the rod casts.


----------



## GG34 (May 2, 2014)

It's an 8wt Allen azimuth


----------

